# Paph Misty Lantern x Norito Hasegawa



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2020)

I bit the bullet and bought this off Ebay, HiLo Orchids. Just love the dark rich colors


----------



## KateL (Apr 30, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Apr 30, 2020)

Rich is a wonderful description for the colors. I love the veining.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 30, 2020)

Like a mint chocolate!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2020)

Does anyone know if this cross has been named?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 30, 2020)

That is nice and dark. Pretty interesting outcome.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 30, 2020)

Would love to see it's next bloom.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2020)

SlipperKing said:


> Does anyone know if this cross has been named?


The RHS orchid hybrid registration says it's not named yet. You can ask Hilo Farm and see if they submitted yet.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 1, 2020)

That is quite the result! Mine is yellow green, like a large Norito Hasegawa, or a yellow malipoense, which is more or less expected result of the cross, I guess.
This would be one of those fun hybrids to bloom out lots of seedlings of and see some funky unexpected flowers like yours among the many expected outcome like mine.
I still love mine. In bloom for almost two months now!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 1, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> That is quite the result! Mine is yellow green, like a large Norito Hasegawa, or a yellow malipoense, which is more or less expected result of the cross, I guess.
> This would be one of those fun hybrids to bloom out lots of seedlings of and see some funky unexpected flowers like yours among the many expected outcome like mine.
> I still love mine. In bloom for almost two months now!


Happy, the clonal name for Misty Lantern is 'Purple Flash'. So this clone combined with the malipoense genes must of contributed to the chocolate flush wouldn't you say?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2020)

interesting colour. Worth seeing if the 'wonkiness' is less next time.


----------



## Don I (May 1, 2020)

Neat.
Don


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 1, 2020)

SlipperKing said:


> Happy, the clonal name for Misty Lantern is 'Purple Flash'. So this clone combined with the malipoense genes must of contributed to the chocolate flush wouldn't you say?


Mine is a sibling of yours.
The purple colors are obviously from Magic Lantern (mostly micranthum since delenatii whitens the color as in Lynleigh Koopowitz and Armeni White) and the dark lines on the petals of malipoense could have helped also.
This kind of fun results is expected but with malipoense being the dominant in the genetic make up of this hybrid, I would still think Norito Hasegawa lookalike will be the most common outcome.

Take Wilbur Chang for an example. It is Fanaticum backcrossed on the malipoense. I have one that has red wine color flushed all over except for the green dorsal. I have seen many others and they mostly look like either straight malipoense or "strange" malipoense, and that is expected.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 1, 2020)

I was reluctant to share but here's mine.
The color isn't exactly how it looks in person. It's nearly impossible to capture after multiple tries.
The color is light minty green with slight yellow hue. This is about as close as I could edit it to the real color, but it's still way off.
I thought the color will fade into intense yellow like Norito Hasegawa, but it as stayed the same this whole time since early March.
I really like it. A big flower at 13cm ns. And that dark staminode from malipoense!! Something I really like but none of my Norito Hasegawa had so far. Their staminode was too heavily influenced by armeniacum.
The plant isn't too big for now, like a wide leafed Fanaticum so to speak. No scent in case anyone might be curious.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2020)

Both nice! The solid black purple colors on both staminodes are really intense and striking. Good trait to breed on for malipoense hybrids.


----------



## gego (May 2, 2020)

Love that shiny texture and dark color on a light pouch. Wow!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 2, 2020)

So Happy since you have a sibling, what is the clonal name on the malipoense parent? I can read the Cream part but the second word is wiped. Pie? Puff? Or???


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 2, 2020)

SlipperKing said:


> So Happy since you have a sibling, what is the clonal name on the malipoense parent? I can read the Cream part but the second word is wiped. Pie? Puff? Or???


You mean the Norito Hasegawa parent? The clonal name is Cream Puff.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 2, 2020)

Sorry, yes that's the correct parent.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 4, 2020)

He sold at least one other plant of this same cross in bloom in between these two sales. It was also yellow, but not as pretty as mine.


----------



## GuRu (May 5, 2020)

Two very nice hybrids...the one of Rick as well as the one of Happypaphy7. Each of them with its special features but in both cases the colour is very striking. I like both.


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2020)

NIce. Thanks for sharing. I need to get back into Paphs.


----------

